# Vegetarian korean black bean sauce noodles



## powerplantop (Aug 25, 2018)

After a long break from doing recipes I had forgotten how much work went into it. Then add on learning how to make them gout friendly on top of shooting and editing video. So many steps it's just crazy. Anyway you guys know I love Asian recipes and this is one that I loved and just had to learn how to make it to comply with the new diet. 







To a warm pan on medium heat add 1 1/2 Tablespoons of a neutral cooking oil and add the onions. Cook on medium until the onions just start to get some color. This should take around 5 minutes.

Add the cabbage and zucchini and cook until they start to get some color. This should also take about 5 minutes.

Add the mushrooms and cook down for another 5 to 10 minutes and remove all of the veggies from the pan.

Turn off the heat and add 1 Tablespoon on oil to the pan then add the black bean paste and sugar. If the pan is not hot enough you can turn the heat on low and cook the paste for 2 to 3 minutes.

After the paste has fried in the oil add the Vegetarian Oyster Sauce.

Mix the cornstarch in the water and add to the pan. Turn up the heat and thicken the sauce. 

Cook the noodles according to package instructions. These said 5 to 7 minutes. After that they need to be rinsed off in cold water to stop the cooking and remove excess starch.

To serve place noodles in the bottom of a bowl, add sauce and top with fresh cucumber.

For a printable recipe: http://jamesstrange.com/recipe/vegetarian-korean-black-bean-sauce-noodles/


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 25, 2018)

Good to see you again, James! Hope you're doing well.

This recipe sounds good, thank you for sharing.


----------



## powerplantop (Aug 26, 2018)

Cheryl J said:


> Good to see you again, James! Hope you're doing well.
> 
> This recipe sounds good, thank you for sharing.



Work over the last year has been crazy, mostly dining out. Any cooking was just quick and simple and certainly no setup time for filming etc. But the diet is working even without medication its been a year and a half since the last gout attack.


----------

